# fence



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

do they make a "thing" that would say KEEP your dog in a certain boxed area...

what i'm thinking is that, if i can get something the can corner off the dining room area like a 5x5 sq i wouldn't need a cage at all. just stick a dog bed in the corner and he couldn't leave that area...that way he's not caged but not free?


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

They make them for babies Looney. Not sure if there are pet specific ones. 

http://www.amazon.com/North-States-...L78M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1332528668&sr=8-3


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

They do make a pet specific one. My neighbor has one for her 2 toy poodles. Really convenient for her - anywhere they go - inside or outside - instant enclosed space. Savannah could have jumped it at 12 weeks. Perhaps they make a bigger one, but even a bigger one wouldn't have stood for a determined Vizsla puppy.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

They sure do make them for pets. They are often called runs or exercies pens...some are modular and you can configure them in different shapes and sizes. 

How old is your pup? A Vizsla might out grow them rather quickly...I kept my guy in the kitchen with 2 baby gates when I wasn't home for his first 5 months then the other day I threw a ball and it bounced over the gate...he looked at me like I was an idiot and jump of the gate...got the ball and jumped back into the kitchen to remuse our playing...

Some dogs will respect boundries even though they can get out if they wanted. Others are escapre artists...


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We have this baby gate (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000U5FOT2/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details) that our two labs sleep in b/c they would otherwise jump up on our bed if we didn't contain them. Finch, on the other hand, could easily jump over it from a stand from 4 months on. I think you'd need something MUCH taller for a V. I have yet to find a fence that could container her if she really wanted to get out. Good luck!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm thinking more like invisible fence for indoors


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jack can jump both gates. I have a short normal baby gate and an extra tall gate I got from a pet store. He can jump both at 7mos but could do it at 5mos-ish.

Looney:
I dont know if they make an invisible fence for inside that house. What my husband and I are planning on buy is the fence thing that gets out a radius of how far he can go. A few of our friends dont have a fenced in yard and getting this would have it so we can still take Jack with us to our friend's houses. Dont think that would work in the house though. I dont think there is a small enough radius for the house.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey actually I just went to the petsmart website and they do have an indoor one. Not sure if it would be any good though, its priced pretty cheap. (I'm a firm believer in that you get what you paid for!!)


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Invisible Fence (http://www.invisiblefence.com/Find-the-Right-Solution/Avoidance) does have "things" for inside as well. I've never used one.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Katja said:


> Invisible Fence (http://www.invisiblefence.com/Find-the-Right-Solution/Avoidance) does have "things" for inside as well. I've never used one.


We looked into this - it's an awesome idea, but the room below the one you want the "fence" in has to be unfinished/have no ceiling in it... 
Otherwise, awesome idea...


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Looney said:


> I'm thinking more like invisible fence for indoors


I believe invicible fences actually shock your dog. You really want that for a pup?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Crazy said:


> Looney said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking more like invisible fence for indoors
> ...


That is exactly how they work.
Not something you want to use on a puppy.
When its all said and done the crate is the safest place for him.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I would think an Invisible Fence would not work well in a 5 x 5 area. You'd end up with a 2 x 2 area that is safe for the dog to move around in. I'm just speculating, since I don't own one, but from my understanding it would not be a good idea for a small area.


----------

